# [OMBF] Operation Motorola BootLoader Freedom



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

*Did you sign the Motorola "Unlock the Bootloader petition"?*​
Yes! 4998.00%No, I am a quitter and its not worth trying!12.00%


----------



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

Fitst off, I want to thank RootzWiki for their support!

Operation Motorola BootlLoader Freedom or (OMBF) has officially started! Motorola needs to listen and I will not stop telling them to unlock the boatloader until they do it!

Our goal is to send a tweet every few hours to @motorla with the #OMBF hash asking them to unlock the bootloader on all Motorola devices!

Below you will find the petetion and the link to sign it! 
*
Please support us by spreading the word and following the movement @ http://twitter.com/#!/MotoBootLoader (@MotoBootLoader)*

The Motorola "Unlock the Bootloader Petition"

Once again, I think Motorola Needs a little nudge to understand how important it is for us to have the bootloader unlocked. Motorola has released several great devices recently like the Droid X ,Droid X2, Droid 2, Droid 3, and the Droid Bionic, all which have a locked bootloader! HTC has released several devices, that are unlocked! HTC has already even launched a website "http://htcdev.com/" that helps developers unlock the bootloader, providing an option and making it a owners decision.

Motorola Mobility, I ask you to comply with the several request already expressed to your company for an unlocked bootloader. There has been several posts on several websites asking for the same simple demand to UNLOCK the bootloader!

Motorola Mobility, we have supported your company and your products and we have not let you down. When it came down to us paying the price you request for the phone, we do it, over and over again!

Can we have just a little back? Unlock the bootloaders!

If you feel the same, Please spread the word and sign this petition showing your support!

*SIGN HERE *

Join the Unlock it Movement and RT the message!


----------



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

Space for futre post.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes moto please help us out. I figured once google bought moto this would be a no brainer. :/


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

You do understand that Google is **trying**to buy Motorola Mobility, at the moment that hasn't yet happened.

You know when I moved from my original Droid I moved to a ThunderBolt as everyone talks about HTC like they are a godsend, but I hated that phone and as soon as the Bionic was out I got it. There is no comparison between Moto's high end phones and HTC's. Night and day.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

I did not understand that. Good to know! I did the same. Thunderbolt to bionic. Bionic seems to perform better in every aspect for me, but phones work better for some people's style of usage than others I suppose. Either way I am very happy with the bionic physically and running the debloat stock rom I have great performance and battery life compared to my thunderbolt on das bamf or AOSP even when overclocked. Very happy with my new device, I am just worried about what the locked bootloader is going to do to hold back development on an otherwise fantastic device.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

wingdo said:


> You do understand that Google is **trying**to buy Motorola Mobility, at the moment that hasn't yet happened.
> 
> You know when I moved from my original Droid I moved to a ThunderBolt as everyone talks about HTC like they are a godsend, but I hated that phone and as soon as the Bionic was out I got it. There is no comparison between Moto's high end phones and HTC's. Night and day.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Actually no. They bought it. Unlike the situation with T-Mobile and ATT this isn't a merger or anything else that could cause a monopoly, in fact a dollar amount was already reached. The DOJ (Department of Justice) won't intervene like they did with ATT and T-Mobile. Thus it's pretty much final.


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Actually no. They bought it. Unlike the situation with T-Mobile and ATT this isn't a merger or anything else that could cause a monopoly, in fact a dollar amount was already reached. The DOJ (Department of Justice) won't intervene like they did with ATT and T-Mobile. Thus it's pretty much final.


Close but not quite. It's not a merger however the purchase is not finalized and will not be until at the earliest the end of this year if not the beginning of next year. As with all major purchases like this, it takes time for the company to truly be absorbed. Look at HP when they purchased 3Com. That took quite a long time for it to be finalized. However you are definitely correct saying DOJ would not be intervening with this as it will not be a monopoly or hinder any other. It was investigated but that was standard routine work in purchases like this.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

They released it to the atrix with the gb update. They promised we'd see an unlock, if it's not unlocked in the first update, my speculation would point towards the first update the changes Android versions (ICS)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowdude777 (Sep 22, 2011)

I thought that they only promised to start unlocking bootloaders if the carriers gave them to okay. I'm feeling a little reluctant to say that Verizon will just tell Motorola to unlock the Bionic for the hell of it.


----------



## jrickman (Sep 1, 2011)

Motorola,
We as loyal customers pay the price that you set and expect what is advertised, that this being the first open source project on any mobile phone, I bought your first Droid and loved it, was able to customize it as I wanted, was able to take off the bloat ware that you and Verizon were (are) being paid to load unto OUR phones, upgraded to the droid x and was disappointed that the boot loader was locked and the ability to customize "MY" phone was taken away but this time with even more bloat ware without the option to remove due to you blocking the ability to have access to the bloat ware itself by locking up the opening to do so, again upgraded to the droid x2 and was even more disappointed that your company had taken even more steps to lock down the "OPEN SOURCE" phones that have been advertised, but this time with more bloat then before, this within itself is a pity as you're, as well as Verizon, are being paid to load software onto the phone that I just paid $250 for and I'm not receiving any royalties for advertising "Blockbuster, City Id, Yahoo, IM, and even more Verizon purchase portals i.e.. Verizon videos, Verizon apps, etc..( how many can there be?!!), that you and Verizon have permanently installed on my phone, you advertise X amount of memory but your third party software takes up a portion of that memory, so actually I'm not getting the amount that I'm paying for, as well as it slowing the phone down due to the background data being transferred back and forth, it also clutters up MY desktop which I OWN and have to look at the bloat every time I open it up, this all goes against what you started! Open source! the ability to control my phone and the ability to customize it as I wish, this was my initial draw to your phone, then I realized that you make the best phone out there as far as call quality, dependability, appearance, so I continued to purchase your phones, reading on most forums that Moto was considering unlocking the boot loaders as their competition have done, HTC, etc,, I again upgraded to the Bionic, one powerful piece of technology, but again plagued with more bloat ware and bugs than any phone before it!! Please pay me for walking around as a traveling billboard for the companies that are on my phone and anyone that I show it to sees the program's that are permanently installed, again, on MY phone, I'm requesting reimbursement for the four years that I've advertised the programs that I have no control over being on my phone! Or the other 3 Motorola droid phones my family have, anyone else wanting some reimbursement for being a walking billboard for companies that you have no contract with? Chirp in, the more consumers that do so, the more likely we'll be heard and eventually will have the control of the phones we BOUGHT and OWN. If I buy a laptop I expect trial version's of software on what I JUST PURCHASED but the difference is I have the option of removing it, if I prefer, you Motorola & or Verizon do not give us the option of doing so, it would be fair to load the software on and allowing us the choice of picking or REMOVING what we don't want, I as one customer have made the decision to NOT purchase another MOTOROLA phone regardless of how well their made, how well the call quality is, due to me feeling as if MY phone doesn't belong to me, it belongs to the companies that have third party contract's with Moto and VERIZION who are being paid to KEEP them on, with the expectations that at some point a consumer will "click" and use Blockbuster, wouldn't it make more since to just put the programs on the market and allow us the choice? Or give us the option of having control over OUR PAID for phones. Allowing us to change the color of the Moto blur or other appearance choices? These phones are amazing and if you would actually open the source up to the possibility that other developers from around the world could improve upon a Linux source code that has endless possibilities? That this may actually improve upon what you already have? May actually find the bugs that plague the software that is initially released with the first release of the phones, may find the holes that allow malware and Trojans to find their way in? Open source is supposed to be open source with the ability of developers or consumers to assist or change what we don't want on our phones, I know that were a small niche in the market that want this or are we? For every complaint you receive there's many more that don't, so how many are there out here that are dissatisfied with the way your marketing with other companies without our consent to provide access to their product? Or not having the ability to change the appearance to the way they prefer. Please listen to your customer base, we're speaking and it appears the more we talk the more you do to lock down the phone and advertise more companies that we should have a choice in picking to be on the phone that we purchased, emphasis on we purchased. 
With all due respect:
Jeff


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is this part of the free my moto group?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am all for this but you guys do know 2nd init basically killed the need for this anymore regardless of that though its not motorolas decision..........they make the phone with the software......verizon gets the lists in (with other manufactures products on it) they say okay we want the htc thunderbolt, the droid x2, and the droid3. Oh yeah make sure they all have your encrpyted bootloaders that you give us if wanted and all the usual verizon bloat. Now im sure motorola does have some say but verizon is the ultimate decider. Shit look at the htc merge where is it? Verizon got screwed with the droid 1 honestly an easier way to fix all this nonsense is put a fuse that pops if you root it. Just like the nexus one your warranty will cover hardware issues but if you brick your phone thats your own fault. Man up and deal with it. Dont trade in bricked devices we did this to ourselves. Now i really do wish they would unlock these devices but for now on even though i love motorola dont buy their products. Oh ya and the droid hd or whatever they call it will be another big deciding factor on how "Google" impacts motorola. (unlikely for now)


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

jrickman said:


> Motorola,
> We as loyal customers pay the price that you set and expect what is advertised, that this being the first open source project on any mobile phone, I bought your first Droid and loved it, was able to customize it as I wanted, was able to take off the bloat ware that you and Verizon were (are) being paid to load unto OUR phones, upgraded to the droid x and was disappointed that the boot loader was locked and the ability to customize "MY" phone was taken away but this time with even more bloat ware without the option to remove due to you blocking the ability to have access to the bloat ware itself by locking up the opening to do so, again upgraded to the droid x2 and was even more disappointed that your company had taken even more steps to lock down the "OPEN SOURCE" phones that have been advertised, but this time with more bloat then before, this within itself is a pity as you're, as well as Verizon, are being paid to load software onto the phone that I just paid $250 for and I'm not receiving any royalties for advertising "Blockbuster, City Id, Yahoo, IM, and even more Verizon purchase portals i.e.. Verizon videos, Verizon apps, etc..( how many can there be?!!), that you and Verizon have permanently installed on my phone, you advertise X amount of memory but your third party software takes up a portion of that memory, so actually I'm not getting the amount that I'm paying for, as well as it slowing the phone down due to the background data being transferred back and forth, it also clutters up MY desktop which I OWN and have to look at the bloat every time I open it up, this all goes against what you started! Open source! the ability to control my phone and the ability to customize it as I wish, this was my initial draw to your phone, then I realized that you make the best phone out there as far as call quality, dependability, appearance, so I continued to purchase your phones, reading on most forums that Moto was considering unlocking the boot loaders as their competition have done, HTC, etc,, I again upgraded to the Bionic, one powerful piece of technology, but again plagued with more bloat ware and bugs than any phone before it!! Please pay me for walking around as a traveling billboard for the companies that are on my phone and anyone that I show it to sees the program's that are permanently installed, again, on MY phone, I'm requesting reimbursement for the four years that I've advertised the programs that I have no control over being on my phone! Or the other 3 Motorola droid phones my family have, anyone else wanting some reimbursement for being a walking billboard for companies that you have no contract with? Chirp in, the more consumers that do so, the more likely we'll be heard and eventually will have the control of the phones we BOUGHT and OWN. If I buy a laptop I expect trial version's of software on what I JUST PURCHASED but the difference is I have the option of removing it, if I prefer, you Motorola & or Verizon do not give us the option of doing so, it would be fair to load the software on and allowing us the choice of picking or REMOVING what we don't want, I as one customer have made the decision to NOT purchase another MOTOROLA phone regardless of how well their made, how well the call quality is, due to me feeling as if MY phone doesn't belong to me, it belongs to the companies that have third party contract's with Moto and VERIZION who are being paid to KEEP them on, with the expectations that at some point a consumer will "click" and use Blockbuster, wouldn't it make more since to just put the programs on the market and allow us the choice? Or give us the option of having control over OUR PAID for phones. Allowing us to change the color of the Moto blur or other appearance choices? These phones are amazing and if you would actually open the source up to the possibility that other developers from around the world could improve upon a Linux source code that has endless possibilities? That this may actually improve upon what you already have? May actually find the bugs that plague the software that is initially released with the first release of the phones, may find the holes that allow malware and Trojans to find their way in? Open source is supposed to be open source with the ability of developers or consumers to assist or change what we don't want on our phones, I know that were a small niche in the market that want this or are we? For every complaint you receive there's many more that don't, so how many are there out here that are dissatisfied with the way your marketing with other companies without our consent to provide access to their product? Or not having the ability to change the appearance to the way they prefer. Please listen to your customer base, we're speaking and it appears the more we talk the more you do to lock down the phone and advertise more companies that we should have a choice in picking to be on the phone that we purchased, emphasis on we purchased.
> With all due respect:
> Jeff


tl;dr


----------



## aliasxerog (Jun 23, 2011)

Deodexed said:


> Fitst off, I want to thank RootzWiki for their support!
> 
> Operation Motorola BootlLoader Freedom or (OMBF) has officially started! Motorola needs to listen and I will not stop telling them to unlock the boatloader until they do it!
> 
> ...


http://www.groubal.com/motorola-lockedencrypted-bootloader-policy/
This is the official FreeMyMoto petition if anyone on here cares much. Try not to replicate other work, especially with this because having multiple little movements makes our community look fractured to Motorola. We can't have this if we plan to get anywhere with them. A good friend of mine, Irwin Proud, is in active communication with Motorola trying to work this out.


----------

